# Feederangeln am Donau-Strom Kronau



## gustl (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo Kollegen, habe mir erstmals eine Lizenz am Donau Strom Kronau gelöst. Das fischen im Strom hat mich immer schon gereizt, jedoch fehlt es mir an Erfahrung. Ich befische die Alte Donau mit dem Boot und mein Equipment beschränkt sich auf Ruten zum Schleppangeln und Karpfenfischen. Ich hätte gerne Tips, was ich mir da so zulegen soll um Barben, Karpfen und dergl. zu erwischen. Habe da schon eine Rute ins Auge gefasst und zwar eine Sänger-ANACONDA TENSE-X HIGH END FEEDER 13ft und -250g. Bei der Rolle an eine Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast, denn die habe ich schon, die Frage ist nur ob das Ding nicht zu schwer fürs Feederangeln ist.


----------



## rob (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feederangeln am Donau-Strom Kronau*

servus gustl!

bei der long cast wird dir der arm beim drillen abfallen, würde eher eine 3000-5000er nehmen.
ich fisch mit einer feederrute mit wg 120 gramm, bis jetzt war das schwer genug.
ich würde mit strömungsbleien um die 120 - 140 gramm fischen, in ruhigeren kehrwasser kannst du bis 60 gramm runter gehen.
kronau ist ein wunderschönes revier um das ich dich beneide!

petri für deine saison.

lg rob


----------



## dr.zeto (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feederangeln am Donau-Strom Kronau*

Also, ich seh´ den Einsatz der Big Baitrummer LC nicht ganz so kritisch.

Gut, ein Drill wir schon etwas schwerer, weil sehr hohes Eigengewicht der Rolle, aber andererseits kann man damit auch extreme Wurfweiten erzielen...falls notwendig.

Ich selbst fische an meiner Heavy Feeder auch eine Tica Abyss TF 8007, allerdings mit dem Spulenkopf einer TF5007... Ist auch nicht ganz leicht, aber ich komme damit locker bis in die Flußmitte (Main bei Wertheim). Und dort will ich auch hin, denn dort stehen die großen Flußbarben... 

Bei hoher Wurf-Frequenz wird es natürlich schon etwas belastend.
Dann würde ich auch eher zu einer 4.000er Rolle greifen...


----------

